# Αγάπη μου, έρωτα μου



## dusica

I'm trying to understand a difference between αγάπη and έρωτας. 
So, I'm wondering is there any difference between being called αγάπη μου and έρωτα μου?


----------



## Tetina

Hello, dusica.
difficult even for those that they feel it
_Αγάπη_ is the most general kind of love. Your parents, your friends or anybody close to you (including your boyfriend/girlfriend) can call you "Αγάπη μου". 
_Έρωτας_ is "in love". It's the passionate love that lovers feel for each other. Nobody can call you "Έρωτα μου" except your couple and it's indicating strong passion/disire with love. 

Take a look at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=516114&highlight=kapsoura. Not the same word but surely a wide discription of this feeling was made in this post.


----------



## balgior

Hello!

I think Tetina was quite clear! It is the "passion" that makes all the difference.
Think of it like this: "Έρωτας" is what a new couple feels for each other: passion and a strong feeling to see/touch (/smell etc  ) each other, even if they've been apart for just a few minutes.  But after 20 years of marriage, only "Αγάπη" is left between them!

αγάπη = love
έρωτας = in love


----------



## anthodocheio

balgior said:


> But after 20 years of marriage, only "Αγάπη" is left between them!


 
Haha! ONLY love??? 

But, yes! I think you two describe the diference between the two very well.

Well, in any case is far more common to hear "αγάπη μου" from your special loved one...


----------



## dusica

Thank you all so much! 
Would then αγάπη be a real, deep love (between lovers) vs passion?


----------



## anthodocheio

dusica said:


> Thank you all so much!
> Would then αγάπη be a real, deep love (between lovers) vs passion?


 
Αγάπη means love. Love in general. Between parents and children, God's for people, between lovers, love for animals, nature...

But yes. Is the real, deep love. Is not the passion. If one day you claim you love someone and the other day you don't, well, then it never was love.. Right?


----------



## pavlo

"Erotic" vs "Love". If u participate in a sexual act, u're making "έρωτα" but not "αγαπη". If u're a christian u "αγαπας" your fellow man not "ερωτευεσαι". The best is making "έρωτα" with a person who "αγαπας", not a stranger....


----------



## dusica

Ok, I think I understood it perfectly now. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

